
WHO accuses Tanzania of withholding information about suspected Ebola cases - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/tanzanias-refusal-to-acknowledge-possible-ebola-casesrepresents-a-challenge-who/2019/09/22/70bf9a80-dd19-11e9-be96-6adb81821e90_story.html
======
Yuval_Halevi
I wonder if it's true, Why Tanzania hide this information.

It's not like their economy is based on Tourist and it will hurt the country

"Tanzania’s GDP in current prices was USD 57.4 billion in 2018, making it the
3rd largest economy in East Africa after Kenya and Ethiopia, and the 7th
largest in Sub-Saharan Africa (source: World Bank). The leading contributors
to Tanzania’s economy in 2018 were construction (23%), followed by trade and
repair (11.1%), agriculture (10.7%), manufacturing (10%), information and
communication (9.5%), transport and storage (7.3%), mining (5.2%), and others
(23.1%). "

